# Sana akıl soran oldu mu?



## Pitt

Merhaba! Please can you tell me the translation in English:

*Sana akıl soran oldu mu?*

Perhaps is possible a literal translation too. These words I understand like this: sormak - soran = to ask - asking; oldu mu? = did it happen?

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## martymfly

it's an idiom and it means " did anyone asked about your thoughts (ideas) "

akıl sormak = to ask for an advice

akıl vermek = to give somebody advice


----------



## Pitt

Thanks! I'd like to know the literal translation of *soran* and *oldu mu*.


----------



## Asr

You could translate that as " Did anyone ask for your opinion? / Did anyone happen to ask for your opinion?"  It is a sarcastic question, which says you should have kept your nose out of this.

Soran oldu mu...Like, Did anyone ask for me?= Beni soran oldu mu? Well you could also translate the same question as "Kimse beni sordu mu?" So is there a literal translation that would show the difference? I cannot think of any...


----------



## macrotis

*soran*: asker, the one who asks.

*oldu*: Past tense from *olmak* to be,  become, happen, occur, be made, have, transform, be suitable, be prepared, pass, and many others. (see all of them here
[*]: http://www.tdk.org.tr/TR/SozBul.aspx?F6E10F8892433CFFAAF6AA849816B2EF05A79F75456518CA)

*mu?*: question particle.

(*) I hate linking to such a stupid site! One can't give direct link to a certain word. Sui generis among all online dictionaries! Unfortunately it's the website of the official authority on Turkish language.


----------



## Pitt

Thanks! I think *soran* corresponds to *someone is asking* (gerund).

Is this correct?


----------



## macrotis

It's agent noun, like drive -> driver. Literally, was there (any) "asker" to you?


----------



## Pitt

macrotis said:


> It's agent noun, like drive -> driver. Literally, was there (any) "asker" to you?


 
Many thanks!


----------

